# Antena de ventilador de techo con mando a distancia



## cauquicauqui (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola, os quería comentar un problema que tengo hace años.

Tengo un ventilador de techo con una antena que es un cablecito y que nunca ha funcionado bien. Para que vaya tengo que subirme a una silla y acercarle el mando casi a 10 cm. 

Siempre he pensado que era por la comisaría que tengo enfrente de casa (algún sistema de prevención de atentados o algo así), porque ha habido temporadas en que sí que iba.

Pero más adelante compré otro ventilador de techo, para otra habitación, y éste funciona perfectamente. Tiene una antena que es como un botón negro pegado al techo.

Mi pregunta es: ¿hay algo que podría hacer con la antena del que no funciona (prolongarla, añadirle algo) que permitiera aumentar el alcance, al menos como para no tener que subirme a una silla cada vez que lo quiero encender?

Algo fácil, claro, porque como veis no soy precisamente un manitas.

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 15, 2014)

No se entiende bien, podrías poner algunas imágenes?
Es un ventilador de techo a control? O al menos eso fue lo que yo entendí


----------



## cauquicauqui (Jul 15, 2014)

Sí, perdonad, son ventiladores de techo con control remoto con un mando a distancia.

El que sólo funciona si acercas el mando a menos de 20 cm lleva una antena que es un cablecito.

Y el otro tiene una antena que parece un sensor de esos de luz (un botón negro pegado al techo).

La idea es intentar incrementar la distancia a la que el mando del que no funciona pueda enviar órdenes (que no me tenga que subir a una silla cada vez que quiero encenderlo o apagarlo o cambiar la velocidad).

Gracias


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 15, 2014)

Creo que unas fotos ayudaran más  a interpretar sí el "botón pegado al techo" es un botón en efecto o es un sensor de luz, por el momento puedo decirte que el problema que tienes con el control remoto(distancia de accionado) yo lo he tenido con un portón eléctrico y lo solucioné jugando un poco con el cable de la  antena(sacando un poco más, pelando el cable, moviendo de posición y cosas así)


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 15, 2014)

el compañero tiene razon, trata de subir fotos, marca y modelo del ventilador, y del boton del techo....
son pocos datos y confusos como para ayudarte


----------

